# Sylvester Stallone Gallery



## Arnold (Jan 15, 2006)

www.instonenutrition.com/member_center/gallery.htm


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 15, 2006)

He still looks good for his age.


----------



## ATOMSPLTR (Jan 15, 2006)

Is the price you pay for getting your picture taken with him that he gets to punch you?


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 15, 2006)

I've been punched by nobody's I sure as hell wouldn't mind taking a punch from a Star.


----------



## JOHNYORK (Jan 15, 2006)

looks like he had alot of plastic surgery


----------



## Arnold (Jan 16, 2006)

JOHNYORK said:
			
		

> looks like he had alot of plastic surgery



what? a celebrity that is almost 60 years old had plastic surgery!!! no way.


----------



## JOHNYORK (Jan 16, 2006)

yea sumtimes i like bebop msot of the time rocksteady


----------



## mrmark (Jan 16, 2006)

Rocky 6 coming out soon! Apparently he's been working really hard to get in shape for it.


----------



## oaktownboy (Feb 3, 2006)

something looks off with his face..i think u may be right..cosmetic surgery


----------



## GreenMan (Feb 9, 2006)

Hang on guys, lets just get this in perspective..

*HE'S 59 YEARS OLD*

If I need to sell my soul to Beelzebub to look like that in 20 years, he'd better get his chequebook out


----------



## fufu (Feb 10, 2006)

oaktownboy said:
			
		

> something looks off with his face..i think u may be right..cosmetic surgery



I thought the same thing.


----------



## fufu (Feb 10, 2006)

GreenMan said:
			
		

> Hang on guys, lets just get this in perspective..
> 
> *HE'S 59 YEARS OLD*
> 
> If I need to sell my soul to Beelzebub to look like that in 20 years, he'd better get his chequebook out



He is rich, he can afford anything he wants to make him look younger.


----------



## Doublebase (Feb 26, 2006)

the pump.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Feb 26, 2006)

Aaayy!, Yo!


----------



## JonnyStead (Aug 13, 2006)

GreenMan said:
			
		

> Hang on guys, lets just get this in perspective..
> 
> *HE'S 59 YEARS OLD*
> 
> If I need to sell my soul to Beelzebub to look like that in 20 years, he'd better get his chequebook out



Aye - I'm in the queue with you!


----------



## jcote (Aug 23, 2006)

Ok, here's my contribution to the Stallone pics:


----------

